# His luck ran out.



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The motion detector went off tonight so I got up to investigate. I saw a coyote out in my bean field. It's a good moon light night so I grabbed my .223 and put one on him. When I go out to check him out, I see that he has a snare around his neck that he chewed through and got loose. That's a first for me. He might have escaped the snare, but there's no escaping when my Savage barks. Check out the closeup photo-you can see the snare. It was loose, but still on him.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Crazy what they can chew through.! One less to deal with. Nice kill


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Was hunting a few years back with a friend and his dog. Dog runs a coyote by,I shoot & coyote runs over a hill. Dog goes by , runs over hill & shuts up. I take a look & the dog is mouthing the dead coyote. I get the dog and coyote back to the truck when I notice a snare with a 10 inch tag line around the coyotes neck. Don't know if he chewed it or twisted it in two. Then I saw he had 2 toes missing on one front foot probably from a trap. I guess his third run in with man wasn't a lucky charm for him. The rifle was a .222.


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice shooting! What kind of rifle was it?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Savage Model 10 with a 4-12 Leouplod. I bought it about 15 years ago or so as soon as the accutrigger was offered on the Model 10. It's been a great rifle with lots of dead coyotes to show for it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks!


one word says it all. thanks!


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

Muddy said:


> Savage Model 10 with a 4-12 Leouplod. I bought it about 15 years ago or so as soon as the accutrigger was offered on the Model 10. It's been a great rifle with lots of dead coyotes to show for it.


Nice. I have a Savage 93r17FV with the accutrigger that I love. I have been looking for a Coyote rifle I’ll check them out Thanks!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I love my Savage MkII 22LR. I have a Nikon P-Rimfire 2-7 and shoot dimes out at 100 yds. I'm considering picking up a used .223 Model 11 "Hog Hunter" for yotes. We took one in on a trade and it shoots lights out with irons. I just wish it wasn't an internal box mag.


----------

